# TwinCAT 3.1 und OSCAT 3.3.1



## Majestic_1987 (13 Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe da mal eine Frage zu TwinCAT 3 und der OSCAT-Bibliothek. Ich habe selbige in der Codesys-3-Version heruntergeladen und über den Bibliotheksverwalter in TC3.1 installiert. Die Bibliothek funktioniert auch, jedoch bekomme ich beim Öffnen des Projektes immer eine Fehlermeldung, da die OSCAT eine "Referenz" auf eine Bibliothek namens "Standard, 3.3.0.10 (System)" aus dem Namespace "Standard". 

Ich vermute - da die Oscat funktioniert - dass das die CoDeSys-Version der TC2_Standard ist, jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich diesen Fehler beseitigen soll. Hat das schonmal jemand gehabt und gelöst?

Danke vorab und viele Grüße

Sven


----------



## Interface (13 Juni 2014)

Vermutlich haben die Entwickler die Standard-Bibliothek direkt eingebunden anstatt Platzhalter zu verwenden. Dann geht das glaube ich nicht. Die Entwickler müssten einfach die Standard-Bibliothek als Platzhalter einbinden (das ist sowieso die empfohlene Vorgehensweise). Dann kannst du den Platzhalter in TwinCAT auf TC2_Standard verweisen.


----------



## Cassandra (13 Juni 2014)

In den Bibliotheken von TwinCAT und OSCAT gab es früher schon ein Paar Namensüberscheidungen.
Da die Bibliothek von TwinCAT sehr wahrscheinlich nicht offen ist, musst du die Überscheidungen in OSCAT umbenennen...


----------



## Interface (16 Juni 2014)

Cassandra schrieb:


> ...musst du die Überscheidungen in OSCAT umbenennen...


Nein, das ist der falsche Weg (würde aber auch funktionieren). Man sollte besser Platzhalter verwenden.


----------



## nRoot (16 September 2014)

Hallo,
Sorry dass ich die Thread hier nochmal ausgrabe. Ich versuche auch grade OSCAT 3.3.1 (genauer, die OSCAT Network 1.21 lib) in TwinCAT 3.1 zu integrieren und stehe vor dem gleichen Problem. (fehlende Referenz zu "Standard, 3.3.0.10 (System)" )

Konkret probiere ich den XML_Reader aus OSCAT zu verwenden, sobald ich diesen jedoch instanziere bekomme ich als Fehlermeldungen (u.a.)
"Bezeichner 'LEN' nicht definiert [basic, 3.31 (oscat)]    FINDB    21    1    "
"Bezeichner 'MID' nicht definiert [basic, 3.31 (oscat)]    FINDB    23    1    "

Wenn ich diese beiden Funktionen in einem "normalen" TwinCAT Programm benutze funktionieren sie (verwendet wird dan tc2_standard 3.3.0.0)

Kann ich die OSCAT lib irgendwie dazu bringen dass sie tc2_standard 3.3.0.0 verwendet statt vergeblich nach 3.3.0.10 zu suchen? Der Hinweis mit den Platzhaltern hat mir leider nicht weitergeholfen 

Andere Funktionen aus der OSCAT lib funktionieren übrigens (z.B. CEIL, habe allerdings keine "umfangreichen" Funktionen getestet)

Bin leider ganz neu in TC/CodeSys und habe vom Einbinden der libs keine Ahnung :/
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## Interface (8 Oktober 2014)

nRoot schrieb:


> Kann ich die OSCAT lib irgendwie dazu bringen dass sie tc2_standard 3.3.0.0 verwendet statt vergeblich nach 3.3.0.10 zu suchen? Der Hinweis mit den Platzhaltern hat mir leider nicht weitergeholfen


Man muss in der OSCAT-Bibliothek die Standard-Bibliothek entfernen und stattdessen einen Platzhalter einfügen. Im TwinCAT-Projekt, das die OSCAT-Lib verwendet, kann man den Platzhalter dann auf Tc2_Standard verweisen.


----------



## nRoot (9 Oktober 2014)

Habs jetzt hinbekommen, vielen Dank!


----------



## chris999 (13 November 2015)

Hallo
ich stehe gerade vor dem selben problem
wäre es vielleicht möglich das mir jemand das Vorgehen kurz schildert

vielen dank im voraus


----------



## NK184 (9 Februar 2016)

Hi,

ich habe auch das gleiche Problem. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie ich die Bibliothek bearbeiten kann bzw. die Standard-Bib entfernen und einen Platzhalter einfügen.
Könnte bitte jemand eine kurze Beschreibung posten??? 

Gruß


----------



## cosmomaster (6 November 2016)

*Standard-Bibliothek entfernen und stattdessen einen Platzhalter einfügen*



Interface schrieb:


> Man muss in der OSCAT-Bibliothek die Standard-Bibliothek entfernen und stattdessen einen Platzhalter einfügen. Im TwinCAT-Projekt, das die OSCAT-Lib verwendet, kann man den Platzhalter dann auf Tc2_Standard verweisen.



Ja, bitte mal im Detail erklären, das wäre super.:roll:


----------

